# Man mi sconcerta



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2014)

E non è una novità.
Sto uomo non l ho mai capito.
Stamattina mentre ero nel mondo dei sogni, con Mattia a fare una passeggiata al lago con i suoi. Mi arriva un sms.
Apro un occhio e guardo.
Man.
_Ciao, quando ti svegli avvertimi che ti chiamo, ho bisogno di una tua consulenza urgente. Buon risveglio splendore._

Ho aperto anche l'altro occhio sincerandomi che fosse Man.
E si. Era Man.
Punto primo. Che cazzo mi mandaisms alle 10 del mattino?
Ma poi. Anche fosse mezzogiorno. Lui non può mandarmi sms in orari quando sono con l' avente diritto.
Cazzo.
Ho il codone pavonato di paglia su Man. Meglio non rischiare. Anche perchè Mattia mi chiede ogni volta chi è.

Gli ho risposto subito.
_Grazie per avermi svegliata. Dammi 15 minuti. Mi faccio un caffè e riprendo a far funzionare un minimo di sinapsi._

Morale.
Ha chiesto la mia consulenza per qualcosa che deve regalare alla moglie.
Il mio nuovo lavoro è in quel campo quindi.
Sotto sentivo i figli piccoli. Lei non c'era perchè mi faceva battute. O mi parlava di lui in modo molto confidenziale. Non certo il modo quando hai la moglie in giro.
Mi ha detto che ormai mi sente poco. E gli dispiace. Ma che tanto non riesco a buttarlo fuori dalla mia vita. Che la prossima settimana mi rapisce in pausa pranzo.

Ero un po' a disagio. Perche mi diceva cose della moglie con naturalezza. Cose che mi sembrava creassero una specie di ponte fra me e lei.
Che non voglio. 
E invece lui mi spiegava gusti. Sue "mancanze" in merito alla cosa per cui mi ha chiesto consulenza domenicale.
Insomma.
:unhappy:

Anche perchè un secondo dopo aver parlato della moglie e aver sentito "papà si! guardami!" lui mi diceva che aveva guardato il blog di nudo.
-Bellissima Tebe. Quanto vorrei toccarti dal vero...che ne dici...magari...-

:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## mic (10 Febbraio 2014)

Cavolo, vatti a fidare dei fedeli. Manco la l'amante c'è cristo comanda sanno fare....


----------



## Tebe (10 Febbraio 2014)

mic;bt9617 ha detto:
			
		

> Cavolo, vatti a fidare dei fedeli. Manco la l'amante c'è cristo comanda sanno fare....


Ma lui ogni tanto fa queste cose da invornito.
In maniera "pura".
Ma in fondo non è un traditore. E fa cazzate da non traditore.
Difficilmente lo sgami un seriale o uno diversamente fedele.
Forum docet.
Comunque ho avuto un attimo di terrore quando ho letto che era lui.
Anche perche Mattia ha sempre avutoun sesto senso su Man.
Pur non avendolo mai visto.
Ma comunque.
Boh.
L idea che sua moglie abbia in mano qualcosa sscelto da me mi inquieta leggermente.
Trasporto il mio sentire...nel senso.
Se scoppiasse il bubbone e io mi trovassi in mano quella oggetto scelto dalla altra mi incazzerei a mina.
Poi non so. Magari lei no.
Insomma. Ho trovato il tutto un po' fuori luogo.
Ma magari sono fisime di una mente kreti.
Ciao mic.

Senti ma tu a pannocchione?
Di la ci sono sue 3d. Uno sul censimento dei pannocchioni di tradi e l altro sui nick storici.
Non puoi mancare.
:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Febbraio 2014)

Non sei andata a sceglierlo con lui
Ha chiesto a un'amica, magari sei l'unica donna con cui ha confidenza, e che lavora in quell'ambito un consiglio.
Il regalo lo acquista lui, da solo
Si, ti stai facendo delle fisime
Ha aperto una parentesida amica. Chiusa la parentesi è ripartito con il sesso.
Si, ti stai facendo delle fisime




Ok lo ammetto non sono obiettivissima quando si tratta di Man:mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Febbraio 2014)

eddai ha preso una ottima scusa per chiamarti. E' ora di portarlo in motel e ribaltarlo come un calzino! :up:


----------



## Eliade (12 Febbraio 2014)

Che vergogna di uomo....:unhappy::bleah:


----------

